# Love This Body Kit



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

been on here before, its nasty :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry IMOP that looks like a mk1 trying to be a cross between a mk2 and an R8


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks nasty in these 2 pics but the 1st 3 look nice


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

with that ride height it looks more like an Audi Q7 :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Not my cup of tea i am afraid


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

for some reason I like the rear but the front makes me throw up.

oh and those boserish tail light covers don't exist. was a pshop according to the manufacturer


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

i must admit the only part i like and have sought after is the light brows. just the top part mind the rest is not very pretty.
jay


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

thats way too much in my opinion, the TT is stunning as it is so only subtle mods are needed.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm sorry but that is just pig ugly!

I can understand a few subtle enhancements even a subtle bodykit like a reiger kit but why change what is already a beautiful looking car?


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

not for me, but for those that want to make an impact I would think it'd do nicely!

stu


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

No.


----------



## j3nks79 (Jan 31, 2010)

GRIM


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Jesarse


----------



## ttpanos (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry man......... [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Anybody caught doing that to a TT should be shot!


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Neb said:


> for some reason I like the rear but the front makes me throw up.
> 
> oh and those boserish tail light covers don't exist. was a pshop according to the manufacturer


I am going with this post as I agree side sills are good the front is very busy.. the rear as well but it has a liitle something that the front does not.

L8R.....  Maybe I am jealous I sure can not afford that kit.............


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Devil said:


> Looks nasty in these 2 pics but the 1st 3 look nice


Looks like it has crashed into Halfords!!! Then reversed for another go.


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Is that an ufo?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

stu_tt said:


> for those that want to make an impact I would think it'd do nicely!
> 
> stu


With a concrete wall at a hundred would be ideal


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think I would take that yellow TT with the Scooby scoop on the bonnet before that.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> I think I would take that yellow TT with the Scooby scoop on the bonnet before that.


Or the papaya with the racing stripes


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it has great potential. If you remove the chav black wheels for something more classy like 18 or 19 inch RS6s, remove the stickers and the pseudo painted R8 side panel, it is an aggressive, balanced design. Contains elements of the R8? so what? other Audis do too. I like it, though not 100% in the livery as pictured.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> Devil said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nasty in these 2 pics but the 1st 3 look nice
> ...


great minds think alike..

I think the PPI looks far superior than this angular mish mash... pls dont


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

This is a better flowing design that compliments the car more, it is Prior Design s, aero kit.










Note how this is far less angular, the car is bahaus, the former design trys to look insanely angular at the rear especially and twists at the front stolen thoughts farting on the face from the R8 to TT then mixed in a Orange Juicer and extractor fan of the original designer Thomas Freeman, whom I think will be having a heart attack....


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

wallstreet said:


> This is a better flowing design that compliments the car more, it is Prior Design s, aero kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is NICE!

* Audi TT rear bumper Prior-DESIGN 399.00 EUR
* Audi TT front bumper Prior-DESIGN 369,00 EUR incl.Audi Grill
* Audi TT sideskirts Prior-DESIGN 239.00 EUR

ie £915.


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Found the same kit again i thnk dif paint job hmmmm
Im not saying its nice just thought id post it to show here


----------



## Jonesy_HERTS (Mar 22, 2009)

holy god im speechless!!


----------

